# What music is into your ipods? classical and non classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Me drone doom kilometric long song's that are album of there own, some classical music of renaissance, some blues, some punk(civil service russia) some alternative some industrial. some darkwave.
:tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Nothing since I've never had an iPod. 

I do have a phone with an SD card that has some music on it, but I almost never play music on my phone now that I have a car with a USB port. Playing music off a flash drive in the car is very convenient. I don't listen to classical much in the car though since it's not a good environment for it. I have a lot of jazz (Herb Alpert, Chuck Mangione, and stuff like that) and pop on the car flash drive though. Sometimes I will bring a classical CD along with me in the car, but I just prefer to listen to classical at home.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have three different performances of Bach's WTC; Bach's Keyboard Partitas; Copland's Appalachian Spring; Barber's Knoxville, Summer of 1915....stuff like that.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a Sansa Clip MP3 player.. It is about 80% loaded with opera. The rest is symphonies, Messiah, a few oratorios, and other miscellaneous works.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I have an iPod classic. I've got a lot of music, I couldn't possibly list it all. Mostly classical, though some jazz and rock. Now, I listen to classical almost all the time. I have loaded most of my CDs onto my iPod. Symphonies, chamber, Concerti etc. When I'm at home, I play a cd, when I'm at work I run my iPod through computer speakers, and while travelling around town on the train, I listen to music on the iPod with my noise cancelling headphones. The noise cancelling headphones are great on the airplane.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with Klassik here, never had one, no intention to buy one either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2017)

I have an iPod Touch (5th Gen, I think) and have recently been reorganising and reloading. So, Sibelius, Fleetfoxes, Debussy, Messiaen, and I'm about to add Poulenc and Roussel.


----------

